# problem bei DSL einwahl

## mildi

hi leute ich bekomme bei meinen frisch installierten gentoo keine DSL-verbindung zustandee

hab schon pr-pppoe und dhcpcd installiert , er versucht sucht sich einzuwählen aber bekommt keine verbindung hin. ich weiß nicht an was das liegen kann.

Hoffe jemand kann mir den richtigen tipp geben.

MfG Mildi

----------

## Freiburg

Falscher Username, Falsches Passwort.

Das geschickteste wäre du schaust mal in die Configurationsdateien und stellst ein das Alles protokolliert wird. Dann siehst du in den Logs ganz genau was er gemacht hat. Dann ist es hoffentlich einfacher den Fehler zu finden...

----------

## m.b.j.

Ein richtiger Tipp:

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe (Fehlermeldung) deines Einwahlscriptes (rp-pppoe oder andere). Falls du die Fehlermeldung nicht findest schau mal im syslog nach.

----------

## mildi

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Falscher Username, Falsches Passwort.
> 
> Das geschickteste wäre du schaust mal in die Configurationsdateien und stellst ein das Alles protokolliert wird. Dann siehst du in den Logs ganz genau was er gemacht hat. Dann ist es hoffentlich einfacher den Fehler zu finden...

 

Falsches passwort und username kann nicht sein weil ich das mindestens 3 mal neueingegeben habe.

in welch cofigurationsdateien muss ich rein und wei stelle ich das ein.  bin neu auf dem linux gebiet.

Mfg Mildi

----------

## mildi

ich müsstet mal einen kurzen moment warten da ich ein problem mit meien kernel hab komme ich nicht in mein gentoo rein. muss warscheinlich neu machen. melde mich dann gleich nochmal wenn ich fertig bin.

----------

## Freiburg

Ok also unter /etc/ppp ist ne Datei pppoe.conf in der gibts nen Eintrag

```
PPPOE_EXTRA=""
```

und laut man-page von pppoe gibts folgende Funktion:

 *Quote:*   

> -D file_name
> 
>               The -D option causes every packet to be dumped to the specified file_name.  This is intended for debugging  only;  it  produces
> 
>               huge amounts of output and greatly reduces performance.
> ...

 

Das letztemal als ich Probleme hatte hab ich das einfach bei PPPOE_EXTRA eingetragen (ich glaub die Ausgabedatei hab ich nach /tmp gelegt). Nach nem Verbindungsversuch hatte ich ne ganze Menge zu lesen, un danach hatte ich den Fehler.

----------

## mildi

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ok also unter /etc/ppp ist ne Datei pppoe.conf in der gibts nen Eintrag
> 
> ```
> PPPOE_EXTRA=""
> ```
> ...

 

ich hab denn eintrage gefunden was muss ich jetzt genau eingenen.  hab jetzt mal -d mildi eingeben.

----------

## mildi

 *mildi wrote:*   

>  *Freiburg wrote:*   Ok also unter /etc/ppp ist ne Datei pppoe.conf in der gibts nen Eintrag
> 
> ```
> PPPOE_EXTRA=""
> ```
> ...

 

hab jetzt nachgeschaut aber das steht so viele ding und zahlem mit dennen ich nichts anfagen kann.

an einer stalle steht dann auch failes to authenticat our selves to peer 

und  FRN-0001 Zugang verweigert

----------

## Freiburg

hmm hört sich irgendwie nach falschen Benutzernamen oder Passwort aus, bei T-Online z.B. muß man die Nutzernamen relativ komisch zusammenbauen...

----------

## mildi

ich hab jetzt entlich eine Verbindung. es lag doch am passwort hab ja die englische tastatur layout drin weil ich es nicht weg bekomme und wollt immer im passwort ein y haben aber das ist auf der tastatur um amerikanischen ein z

möchte mich bei allen bedanken die mir geholfen haben.

MfG mildi

----------

## Wolke82

Hallo ich bin ein noob in gentoo.

Habe aber auch genau das gleiche problem.

Nur bei mir hab ich nichts falsch geschrieben , da bin ich mir sicher.

Hab mehrmals geguckt .

rp-pppoe auch runtergeladen.

usw.

LiveCD verbindung funktioniert wunderbar.

kein problem.

Aber sobald ich versuche über mein neu erstelltes Basissystem reinzukommen.

Also adsl-start tippe.

Sucht er und sucht er aber findet nichts bis timeout ist.

Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen .

Warum das bei der Livecd funktioniert aber bei meinem system nicht.

Aso da ich die docu durchgearbeitet habe , ist mir was nicht ganz klar und zwar in dieser net.conf oderso(da wo du deine verbindung usw einstellst).

Warum muss man als pppoe benutzer nur up eingeben oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden .

Bitte um hilfe danke

mfg Wolke82

----------

## AngelM

Ist der Kernel mit den richtigen optionen übersetzt?

----------

## Wolke82

eigentlich schon.

----------

## m.b.j.

Wenn man statt dem Befehl adsl-start , adsl-connect eintippt bekommt man debugging Output. Meist lässt sich daraus das Problem erschließen. Ansonsten den Output posten.

----------

## Wolke82

hier mein outpu :

adsl-start

................... TIMEOUT

und genau das ist das problem.

Livecd funktioniert damit aber sobald ich das von der platte mache komme ich nicht mehr rein.

mal ne nebenfrage.

Nach dem ich chroot gemacht habe bin ich doch auf der festplatte oder?

Wenn ja dann frag ich mich wie ich da emerge ausführen kann .

Aber ich nicht ins inet über festplatte komme.

----------

## m.b.j.

 *Wolke82 wrote:*   

> hier mein outpu :
> 
> adsl-start
> 
> ................... TIMEOUT
> ...

 

sry, aber du solltest statt adsl-start 

```
adsl-connect
```

verwenden!

EDIT: 

Der Timeout kann nähmlich aus verschiedenen Gründen auftreten:

-Netzwerkkabel steckt nicht drin

-das device ist nicht im Kernel 

-usw usf

----------

## Wolke82

k danke gleich mal ausprobieren

----------

## Wolke82

k hab das sys nochmal neu aufgesetzt (natürlich mit stage 3  :Smile:  ) und jetzt hat es geklappt.

Danke trotzdem das ihr mir so schnell zur hilfe geeilt seid

----------

